# Club Penguin



## Bowie (May 14, 2016)

Did any of you guys used to play this game? I played it when I was around 10 or 11. Absolutely loved it. I had the membership and everything.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 14, 2016)

I remember I used to be REALLY into this site when I was younger. I'd always beg my parents for membership cards. Now, when I'm super bored, I'll just make random accounts and troll kids. Hehehe...


----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I remember I used to be REALLY into this site when I was younger. I'd always beg my parents for membership cards. Now, when I'm super bored, I'll just make random accounts and troll kids. Hehehe...





Spoiler












I can see why you like the trolling aspects, if I'm honest.


----------



## Mash (May 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM DIEING LAUGHING
But seriously..

It was a great game, it's just you had to be a member for EVERYTHING.   That stunk.


----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2016)

Mash said:


> I AM DIEING LAUGHING
> But seriously..
> 
> It was a great game, it's just you had to be a member for EVERYTHING.   That stunk.



I wonder if it's still like that now.


----------



## Mash (May 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I wonder if it's still like that now.



Last time I checked it was.  *sigh*


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 14, 2016)

I loved this game when i was little, i even collected the Puffle pins when i was at Magic Kingdom in Florida... now i have grown up and just gotten back into Pirate101 which is a awesome strategy game by Kingsisle (if anyone bashes on Pirate101 i will come to them with my level 65 buccaneer named Loyal Rachel Jenkins and beat the living **** out of them)


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

Loved Club Penguin as a kid! I collected all of the puffles and got to black belt in card-jitsu :>


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

I did enjoy playing the game, but I remember being so frustrated and depressed about not having a membership.

sad times.


----------



## graceroxx (May 15, 2016)

yep. i loved that website back in 2009-2011. i had a membership on and off as well. after that it kinda started going downhill, and i quit.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 15, 2016)

I still love the music, but the game wasn't all that good. I played it a bit as a kid.


----------



## visibleghost (May 15, 2016)

omg this was rly In at my school when i was like 8. i remember the agent stuff w the polar bear... also when they destroyed the HQ or something omg??? i think my account was deleted tho rip in pieces

alSO THE FIRE NINJA STUFF they added water and ice later but !! omg !!! the ninja stuff.......,,.. wow .......,


----------



## kayleee (May 17, 2016)

I never played club penguin I was a neopets kid


----------



## KCourtnee (May 17, 2016)

I used to love that back in 2004 when I was in sixth grade. I never was able to get any membership cards or anything but since I'm a natural troll, I always got my accounts banned.


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2016)

loved it when i was younger, bought all the cards and sht lol. when disney bought it it went downhill fast


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

eh not really but i used to be OBSESSED with Fantage. i had literally everything lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 17, 2016)

Ah how to forget CP :V

2007-2010 memories :')


----------



## Diancie (May 18, 2016)

Same haha I had membership and crap in 2011 I was so obsessed lol I even had those little puffle plush toys. Once I got banned for saying one sex when I meant to say one sec lmaoooooo it's just a stupid game to me now honestly I laugh about it


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

I played it until my membership died then I moved on to animal jam and had 3 memberships now here I am in a dark corner on my phone or DS lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 18, 2016)

focus said:


> eh not really but i used to be OBSESSED with Fantage. i had literally everything lol



i used to LOVE fantage
 now im back into club penguin because im a teenage loser who has nothing else better to do with her life :')


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

I used to play it, but I liked moshi monsters, poptropica and movie star planet more XD


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

I LIVED ON THAT SITE! My username here is the same on there. Now I let my little brother use it.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh yes I did.  I remember my best friend at the time and I got 6-month memberships.  It was really fun to be able to play online together when we couldn't hang out.  We'd do hide and seek and play the games and such.  I wonder how much it has changed haha.  I remember when I'd glitch below the chat box and post to people who'd walk by to freak them out.  We'd also glitch outside of other areas, too.  I think that was one of my favorite things.  Also finding all the hidden secrets and such.  That was great.

Do people still try to tip the iceburg?


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jun 6, 2016)

only the xtreme gamers play this


----------



## Venn (Jun 6, 2016)

My name was Reddie56 (no shame)

I played it when I was a kid and had a 1 month membership only once. I log on everyone once in while to see whats new, but I don't do much.


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

focus said:


> eh not really but i used to be OBSESSED with Fantage. i had literally everything lol



THAT WAS MY LIFE

anyways, i played club penguin. i never had membership so i barely got anything


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jun 12, 2016)

focus said:


> eh not really but i used to be OBSESSED with Fantage. i had literally everything lol



YES and i went to go on and see what happened to all my stuff about 2 months ago and my account was un-accessable lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 12, 2016)

CP was great when I was younger. Played and had a membership for 2-3 years, I believe (started when I was 8 or 9, so I quit by age 12). Had tons of puffles, multiple igloos, good times. I need to get into a game like that again, because god it was fun.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 13, 2016)

I was obsessed with Club Penguin from age 8 to 10, I still check the website every like 7 months or so to see if it sucks now or not


----------



## Razpup (Jun 16, 2016)

about the membership thing...
Animal Jam is SO much worse since you get like 2 things without being member.


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 18, 2016)

I love it! I have the cards


----------

